# 400 or 455 swap into '66 Lemans



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I understand, all Pontiac V8's from the 326 to the 455 have the same outer dimensions, but would I have to change anything if I swapped a 400 or 455 into a '66 326 car? Motor mounts, etc? I'd rather have a 389 or 400 but I'm leaning toward a 455 since they're bigger AND cheaper.

The trans is a 2spd, probably an ST300 but could be a Powerglide. I know they worked okay behind a 389, but it's the original trans with 180,000 miles on it and I'd much rather have a 200r4 or TH350.

And finally the rear end is most likely a pegleg, and I want posi. Would a later (68-72) rear end work?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The 455 will go right in. You should use a TH400 trans. The 68 rear is 1 inch wider than the 66, but will fit. You MAY need diffrent coils for the rear swap. Eric


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Eric. What would I have to do for the TH400 though, use a '67 GTO console and shifter?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

TH400 bolts right up to the 400 engine, it's what's in my car. Nothing fancy about it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Straight bolt in stuff. You're 2 speed would even work....it's stronger than a TH350 or a 700R4......


----------

